# Omni RTA by Shado - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/11/18)

The classic every other tank on this planet killer is back!!! Omni RTA by Shado.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-authentic-omni-rta-by-shado-vapor-grimm-green


----------



## BigGuy (19/11/18)

Still my number one RTA of all time.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/11/18)

Does it only use dual coil configuration?


----------



## BigGuy (19/11/18)

@SmokeyJoe yeah dual we have put single but its a real pain to wick in single coil mode

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

